#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Проект перевода лекций Аджана Чаа

## Бо

Аджан Чаа. Дхамма Природа.

----------

Joy (28.12.2015), Kit (22.12.2015), Ануруддха (17.12.2015), Ассаджи (15.12.2015), Влад К (16.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (17.12.2015), Еше Нинбо (18.12.2015), Йен (17.12.2015), КсенияС (26.09.2017), Яреб (26.12.2015)

----------


## Бо

Два лица реальности. Часть 1.

----------

Joy (28.12.2015), Влад К (17.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (17.12.2015), Гошка (21.01.2016), Йен (17.12.2015), КсенияС (26.09.2017), Паньянатта Армениавэ (22.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

Очепятка "мы может положить".

----------

Бо (19.12.2015), Паньянатта Армениавэ (22.12.2015)

----------


## Бо

Два лица реальности. Часть 2.

----------

Влад К (19.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (19.12.2015), Гошка (21.12.2015), Йен (21.12.2015), Паньянатта Армениавэ (22.12.2015)

----------


## Бо

Тренировка сердца.

----------

Joy (28.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (24.12.2015), Гошка (21.01.2016), Йен (22.12.2015), КсенияС (26.09.2017), Паньянатта Армениавэ (22.12.2015)

----------


## Бо

Учиться слушать.

----------

Joy (28.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (24.12.2015), Гошка (21.01.2016), Йен (24.12.2015), КсенияС (26.09.2017), Чагна Дордже (26.12.2015)

----------


## Бо

Жизнь с коброй

----------

Joy (28.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (25.12.2015), Гошка (25.12.2015), Йен (25.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.12.2015), Шенпен (25.12.2015), Шуньяананда (23.10.2017)

----------


## Бо

Читая естественный ум. Часть 1.

----------

Joy (28.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2015), Гошка (21.01.2016), Йен (29.12.2015), Шуньяананда (23.10.2017)

----------


## Бо

Читая естественный ум. Часть 2.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.01.2016), Гошка (21.01.2016), Йен (04.01.2016), Шуньяананда (23.10.2017)

----------


## Бо

Читая естественный ум. Часть 3.

----------

Амв (04.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.01.2016), Гошка (21.01.2016), Еше Нинбо (05.01.2016), Йен (04.01.2016)

----------


## Бо

Просто делайте это!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2016), Гошка (21.01.2016), Йен (09.01.2016)

----------


## Бо

Вопросы и ответы. Часть 1.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.01.2016), Гошка (21.01.2016), Йен (15.01.2016)

----------


## Бо

Вопросы и ответы. Часть 2.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2016), Гошка (21.01.2016), Йен (21.01.2016)

----------


## Бо

Вопросы и ответы. Часть 3.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.01.2016), Йен (26.01.2016)

----------


## Бо

Так как сайт больше не поддерживается, выкладываю старые переводы здесь в улучшенном варианте.

Первые три текста:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Zkm/49CsrTGXd

Надеюсь, кому-нибудь будет интересно.

----------

Lion Miller (12.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (12.09.2017), Мика (12.09.2017), Шуньяананда (27.10.2017)

----------


## Бо

Часть вторая. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5KqP/YVsAxiuJc
PDF 0,5 Mb

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.09.2017), Чагна Дордже (27.09.2017), Шуньяананда (27.10.2017)

----------


## Бо

Часть 3. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AQoq/31wnGawo5
PDF 0,4 Mb
1. Тренировка сердца.
2. Жизнь с коброй

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.10.2017), Шуньяананда (23.10.2017)

----------

